# Draw arm form question



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes, there should be a straight line from the tip of your arrow through your release hand to your elbow. If your elbow is a little high, that's ok. 

It's better to have this straight line if you are looking at your full draw position from above. That way you can just imagine your elbow moving back in line with the arrow to get your release to go off. Someone looking at you wouldn't be able to see any movement, but you will probably feel it. This avoids lefts & rights on your target.

Of course you should have your conscious attention focused on the target while this is happening. This is why you should build the habit of alignment on a blank bale. 

There is an article by GRIV in the information section on this. He describes it much better than I do.

Allen


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

jbw59 said:


> I was reading an article that stated the the draw arm should be lined up with the arrow.
> When I draw my bow, I'm right handed, should my arrow and right arm be a continuous straight line? Should my elbow be at that level? My right elbow seems to be up and that creates an angle.
> Which is the correct form for the draw arm? Oh yea, I use a wrist release. Let's not go down the back tension release question right now. I don't think I can handle it.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Some examples for you to consider.
These will be a starting point for your training.
Slight variations may work better for you.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

these are good but, if possible get a over head view. mirror or camera, this view realy helps to tell you whats going on you will see things that the other side view misses..:shade:


----------



## Marc vd Veen (Feb 10, 2011)

Seen from the top your arm should indeed be in the same plane as your arrow (and bow). I do not agree however that the arm and arrow should be in line seen from the side. Remember that the forces that you excercise on the bow have nothing to do with the arrow until the moment of release, when your draw arm is no longer connected to the string. 

The line of force is between your bow hand and release. The biomechanically most efficient way to draw is to have your lower arm in line with this line of force. 

In other words, if you draw a line from your draw elbow to your bow hand, it should ideally be in line with your lower draw arm and pass through the connection between release and string/D-loop. See modified picture from nuts&bolts.







This allows you to draw with your back muscles on the combination shoulder blade / upper arm without unnecessary force on the lower arm.

Now this is the theoretical optimum. Wether you can actually achieve this depends on the lenght of your upper and lower arm.


----------

